# Kearney, Mo area morel mushrooms



## FITTYSPENCE

Hey everybody I live in Kearney, Mo and we been getting plenty of rain but just not enough sun! Checked a couple of spots around Smithville Lake and still nothing. The ground seems soft and wet enough so I was just wondering if anyone has found any around my area. Please let me know! Thanks.


----------



## ShawnT

Hey Fitty. I live just north of Kearney and its still a bit early but this weekend looks promising. Good luck!!!


----------



## FITTYSPENCE

Yeah just waiting for the sun to come out and we should be good! Thanks and good luck to you too!


----------



## trotline

Friend found couple small greys. She is in clay county. This weekend should be a good kickoff to the season


----------



## NWMO1512

I'm North of Saint Joe and went out Saturday. No luck. Need a few days of sunlight I believe.


----------



## trotline

NWMO1512 said:


> I'm North of Saint Joe and went out Saturday. No luck. Need a few days of sunlight I believe.


Nice buck


----------



## MO ShroomSniper

trotline said:


> Nice buck


I was going to tag on to that statement with something silly like "that's what she said!" ... but then I looked at NWMO's pic and, dang - that really IS a nice buck!


----------



## FITTYSPENCE

Yeah that is a nice buck! I need some hunting spots up north because that's where all the big deer are at. I only got a couple spots down south in Stockton around the lakes... Anyways I'm thinking bout getting out tomorrow and looking since it's not supposed to rain the next couple days and it's gonna be nice this weekend 70's. I will keep ya posted!


----------



## leaker88

Love your profile pic Mo ShroomSniper.


----------



## NWMO1512

FITTYSPENCE said:


> Yeah that is a nice buck! I need some hunting spots up north because that's where all the big deer are at. I only got a couple spots down south in Stockton around the lakes... Anyways I'm thinking bout getting out tomorrow and looking since it's not supposed to rain the next couple days and it's gonna be nice this weekend 70's. I will keep ya posted!


Yes sir! It's always good hunting up this way, I've shot 5-6 bucks over 150 inches. The one in my picture scored 188 but I like to round up to 190!  There is some good public ground up this way that would be worth the drive for a weekend bow hunt, I would stay far away during the rifle season though!


----------



## FITTYSPENCE

Yeah I used to hunt up in Hamilton and loved it but my friend sold the place... Now I'm thinking about buying a place lol you know of any good land up there?


----------



## MO ShroomSniper

Thanks leaker!

NWMO - You're making me green with envy...

So I'm thinking the ground temps are still just a tad low. I reckon by this weekend we should start to see things really taking off after some warmer temps and sun. The green undergrowth is starting to get thick, and my buddy has found a total of a dozen good sized ones over along the Kaw over the last 3 days. I'm going to try to get out tomorrow after work and check a couple of my spots on the far NE side of Independence.


----------



## NWMO1512

@FITTYSPENCE there is usually all sorts of farms for sale ranging from 40's to big row crop farms. I would check a local real estate website and see whats out there. My uncle works for United Country and they usually have a lot of farms listed!

@MOShroomSniper let me know how the Thursday hunt goes. I plan on trying again this Saturday and hunting pretty hard. I'm with you on the temps, I think this weekend should make a few pop.


----------



## FITTYSPENCE

Yeah I went out yesterday and looked for a couple hours and only found 2 beefsteaks. I'm thinking it needs a couple days to warm up the ground so this Saturday should be good!


----------



## MO ShroomSniper

Yeah, I never made it out yesterday....darn boss. I'm hitting the woods in a bit though!


----------



## MO ShroomSniper

Looked for a bit yesterday and today and came up empty handed. Though I came across a guy with a bag of a dozen small greys he had found. Mayapples are still small and it seems early. I think next weekend will be prime time. But...They are up!


----------



## FITTYSPENCE

Same here, I checked a couple honey holes of mine up here in Kearney again today and came up empty handed. Looks like we need to get down to the river because that's where everyone's finding em!


----------



## FITTYSPENCE

Has anyone checked the Smithville Lake area and had any luck? I'm thinking about going out there early tomorrow and looking since none of my spots are producing yet!


----------



## MO ShroomSniper

Haven't checked Smithville. Think I'll check out a little further south tomorrow. Blue springs/lees summit area


----------



## ms_ morel

FITTYSPENCE said:


> Has anyone checked the Smithville Lake area and had any luck? I'm thinking about going out there early tomorrow and looking since none of my spots are producing yet!


Don't ya think that there are way too many people around Smithville Lake to fool with it? I know there is one heck of a *LOT* of ground up there, but it's also way too popular, too? Just wondering...........


----------



## FITTYSPENCE

ms_ morel said:


> Don't ya think that there are way too many people around Smithville Lake to fool with it? I know there is one heck of a *LOT* of ground up there, but it's also way too popular, too? Just wondering...........


I agree with ya being way too many people around Smithville Lake... But you just gotta beat em to it lol. I find around 10-20 pounds every year there... It's a good spot and produces alot! But the morels just haven't made it up here yet so I'm still waiting... And I will be checking almost everyday till it does!


----------



## FITTYSPENCE

Still haven't found 1 morel here up north but I did happen to come across these...


----------



## FITTYSPENCE

I had someone tell me these beefsteaks are poisonous but I have been eating them all my life... Is this true?


----------



## ms_ morel

FITTYSPENCE said:


> I had someone tell me these beefsteaks are poisonous but I have been eating them all my life... Is this true?


Take a look at this article: http://botit.botany.wisc.edu/toms_fungi/may2002.html 

That said, I've known others who choose to eat those and, like you, have done so for many years with no apparent difficulties. So, I guess it's just up to the individual as to what they want to eat and/or the chances they are willing to take.


----------



## morchella ed

fittyspence, what area did you find those guys in?


----------



## MO ShroomSniper

I think there's way too many people hunting shrooms, in general. Especially in or near the metro area. I've been to 3 places in the last 3 days and every spot I'm finding others' footprints. Not cool!

Went a little further south yesterday towards Fleming Park and actually came home with a dozen decent ones. I was surprised to see a couple small greys that were already completely dried up.

Let me see if I can figure out how to post a pic from my phone to the site. A couple yellows were very fresh and good sized.


----------



## MO ShroomSniper

Fitty - I would avoid eating those red morels. Aka false morels, aka beefsteaks. First off, they have to be prepared very carefully (parboiled for a time). The most important thing is they contain a chemical compound that is basically rocket fuel (can't be cooked off), and you can only sustain dosages up to a certain point. From what I've studied and been told, the chemicals never leave your system, and over time and reaching a certain point, the levels in your system will reach a point of toxicity that causes death.

Fair warning!


----------



## MO ShroomSniper




----------



## MO ShroomSniper

And yes, I poke holes in my bags so the spores can fall out


----------



## ms_ morel

MO ShroomSniper said:


> And yes, I poke holes in my bags so the spores can fall out


Good.

I have a tip for everyone, when you buy fresh grapes they usually come in a bag with handle holes, some with a zip lock and with holes already punched in them. After you eat the grapes out of them, they are GREAT for shrooming with!


----------

